# Morbius 2009 haunt



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here are some pics of my 2009 haunt..didn't get as much done as I wanted, but it turned out ok, at least the ToTers enjoyed it. I;ll post vids later when I have a chance to edit them.



























Here is a pic of a rear projection screen I put on my roof to play Hallowindow's Eye. It looked AWESOME much better than this pic taken in twilight. I have a vid of it I'll post up it looks much better.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

oh man, I bet that eye thing was something else! Looks like a really cool haunt too.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank you, I was taking a big chance on it using a Cheap Torpedo projector but it did not disappoint.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

OMG the eye is awesome! Love it!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Thank you, I was taking a big chance on it using a Cheap Torpedo projector but it did not disappoint.


Great job on your display. I love the idea that you put your projector on the roof. It really looks cool. I have to agree with you on the torpedo projector it did the job for my display also for the entire month with no problems. I'm looking forward to any video you post on your display.  Oh and you have a behind the scene picture of how you set the eye up on your roof that would be great. Just curious if you made that screen and how did it stay on your roof?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good doc -yep i like the eye too


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The eye was a big hit, I thought of it at the last minute. The screen was a 3 buck shower curtain liner from WallyWorld sandwiched between a wood frame and styrofoam.
I have a flat section of roof on my Townhouse so it was easy to just stand it up and screw in some bracing in the rear. Nothing to it, really.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I like the eyeball thing. Must have creeped out a few people huh?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great...the wind messed up our scene setters real good this year


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The eye's okay, I guess...:googly:


You have a delightful group of creatures inhabiting your haunt, particularly that scarecrow and the horned guy on the front walk with arms outspread. I just want to run up and give him a hug - NOT!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I do,seriously! I wonder how many of my friends saw this, the majority of them live in salinas


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice Doc, very nice!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks all for the comments, it really isn't all I wanted to do this year because of skull building/selling, but next year will be better. Vids soon.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

great job. I love it all.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ehhh - that's ok I guess lol.

That's just amazing


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Cool stuff Dr. M. The big goblin costume is awesome! I really do like my Hallowindows stuff too


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks good doc, I like seeing the tombstone, Wilfred and the ground breaker. And of course a skull or 2 lying around.:winkvil:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice work Doc. I always love seeing your stuff even if you didn't get everything up you wanted. I guess you were too busy nailing the lid shut on GYS's coffin this year!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Stuff! - that's a crazy wolf/creature costume!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I must see this next year!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Draik41895 said:


> I must see this next year!!!!!!


You're more than welcome to come by and help set up if you want. Let me know.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Got to really like the Doc's style. Love it doc!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Your scarecrow looks particularly gruesome


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job Doc... I agree with everyone else, love the projected eye.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> You're more than welcome to come by and help set up if you want. Let me know.


I think I will,and if ever a year I cant do mine,expect me there


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I see that talking groundbreaker I want to buy (hopefully this year it will be available for purchase) .It all looks great!!


----------

